# Konzept für ein Horror-Spiel



## Ajkula (2. Juli 2015)

*Konzept für ein Horror-Spiel*

Ich hatte nach dem Konsum div. Horrorschinken eine Idee zu einem Spiel:

Ein Astronaut findet sich plötzlich irgendwo im leeren Raum wo es keine Sterne gibt, sein Raumschiff ist die einzige Lichtquelle und ersteuert auf eine gewaltige Struktur aus Stein und Metall zu die erschreckende Statuen, gewaltiger größe aufweist, welche gräßliche Kreaturen zeigen.

Der Astronaut steigt aus und wird in einer weiten, einstellbaren thirdperson perspective gesteuert, er geht zu fuß hinter ihm fahren halbautonome Fahrzeuge die ihm bei seiner Erforschung des "Planeten" unterstützen.
Die Fahrzeuge können jeweils unterschiedliche Aufgaben lösen, zB planieren, Feuerunterstützung, Munition, vermessen, und besonders wichtig Ausleuchten der Umgebung. Gegner sollen sich im äußeren Bereich der Lichtkegel (auch dem Licht aktiv fernbleiben) sammeln und je nach dem fortschritt der Fahrt verstärkt oder weniger stark angreifen. 
Dazu soll es noch ein RPG-Element mit dem Lösen von Rätseln geben.
Alles soll hauptsächlich in Schwarz, Weiß, Grau und blautönen gehalten sein.
Gegner und Lösung soll eine absonderliche Entität, die an die Monster von H.P.Lovecraft angelehnt ist, sein, und die den Protagonisten auf eine höllenartige Welt am "Ende des Universums" gesogen hat.
Die dunkle Stimmung möchte ich gut rüberbringen, es soll monotone Dunkelheit herrschen, und navigieren soll ohne Karten gehen, gelegentlich soll man Leuchtfeuer setzen können.

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## luki0710 (2. Juli 2015)

Ist dieses Gebäude mitten im Welt all wie eine Raumbasis? Was findet er im Gebäude? Was sind das für Gegner ? Von wo kommt der Astronaut? 

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an das Alien Spiel. 

PS : Wenn keine Lichtquelle da ist, dann kann er das Gebäude auch nicht sehen ^^


----------



## Ajkula (3. Juli 2015)

Er kan das Gebäude wie gesagt, durch die Scheinwerfer seines Raumschiffes sehen (erstmal aber durch andere sensoren wahrnehmen).

Nun ich denke ich kann hier meine Idee mal auspacken, dahier eh keiner den Post findet falls ich das ding so hinbekommen sollte wie ich mir das wünsche.

Also der Astronaut soll sich auf einer wie auch immer gearteten Mission zu einem Planaten in einem anderen Sonnensystem befinden, das Ganze spielt natürlich in der Zukunft.
Plötzlich verschwinden die Sterne, und alle anderen Anhaltspunkte, und bis auf diesen gewaltigen , planetengroßen Tempel ist da nichts anderes, weshalb er beschließt ihn zu untersuchen.

Im Gebäude findet er anfangs gleichförmige, höhlenartige  Räume, und die ersten Hindernisse sind nur geologischer Natur, Ihm wird klar dass dieses Bauwerk unvorstellbar alt sein muß, und schließlich findet er gewaltige Statuen mit inschriften in unbekanten Sprachen. Die ersten gegner sind fossilienartige Gebilde aus Stein und Knochen, welche sich vom Licht fernhalten und monotone Geräusche von sich geben, sie werden mit der zeit zahlreicher, sollen dann aber wieder für einige Zeit verschwinden um das ganze unberechenbar zu machen. Rätsel sollen nicht so aussehen als ob sie für ein Spiel geschaffen wurden, sondern eher "zufällig" daherkommen, zB soll der weg durch eine riesenhafte raupen -und skelletartige Kreatur blockiert werden, und man bekommt das Vieh erst weg wenn man die Fahrzeuge so positioniert dass diese auf Alle Augen des Wesens scheinen so dass es sich in die dunkelheit zurückzieht.
Bei der Erkundung stößt man im Weiteren auf gewaltige, passive Knochenwesen die scheinbar sinnlose arbeiten verrichten, auch sie sollen als rätsel dienen, auch kommt man in Räume mit in Schrecken erstarrten, stöhnenden Köpfen die geradezu ein endloses Meer bilden. der erste Bossgegner soll an den Gott Mictlantecutli erinnern und zugleich aussehen wie eine Maschine aus Mineralien und Knochen, nachdem er besiegt ist erklärt er dem Astronauten noch dass dieser (sagen wir mal) 5*10^100 Lichtjahre von zuhause, an den Rand "der vom Licht belebten Welt" gezogen wurde, einen Ort der die Höllen seiner Götter und Dämonen zu Paradiesgärten degradiert und unerschaffen "im Dunkeln gewartet hat als es die welt noch nicht gab". Das Meer aus Köpfen etwa ist lebendig aber unfähig zu hören und zu sehen, und dazu verdammt auf Ewig, ohne äußere Reize im eigenen Geist in den Wahnsinn zu gleiten.
Der "Endboss" soll eine absonderliche Entität sein die, wie die Protogenoi aus der griechischen Mythologie, Ort und Lebewesen zugleich ist, nämlich der Tempel/Höllenwelt und deren manigfachen Verkörperungen, doch ist dieses Ding dem Astronauten nicht wirklich Feindlich gesinnt sondern fast gleichgültig, wie die meisten der Dinger die Lovecraft erdacht hat. Am Ende steht zwar der Sieg des Astronauten doch dieser muß feststellen das er nicht mehr wegkommt und dazu verdammt ist durch seinen "Sieg" nun selbst der Herr dieser Hölle zu werden, und er versteht nun die Gleichgültigkeit seines Widersachers der ja doch nur gewinnen kann da er selbst zu Ihm geworden ist.

Das wenige Licht, die Farben etc. soll zu der düsteren Stimmung beitragen.
Das Ganze basiert auf einem Albtraum den ich nach einem zu späten Abendessen hatte.


----------



## luki0710 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich finde ein zwischen Bosskampf kann man so gestalten : der Gegner zieht dich und läuft weiter ins Gebäude hinein, dort ist es wie in einem Labyrinth. Um den Spiel zuverwirren sollten. Irgendwann sprinng der Gegner von ob ins Labyrinth - hinter dem Spieler und greift ihn an, aber nur so doll das er Spieler gewann wird. Dieser kann aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mit einer Schusswaffe im Labyrinth kämpfen. Der Kampf soll so ähnlich wie bei Skyrim werden.


----------



## Ajkula (3. Juli 2015)

Das klingt interessant(ähnlich wie der Eisgigant aus Indiana Jones den man in Nepal oder so bekämpft), und man könnte es für kleinere Gegner verwenden, von der Stimmung zu den Bossgegnern verlange ich aber dass sie zunehmend bedrückender wird, und die Gegner eine Atmosphäre erdrückender Übermacht und Gewalt, sowie eine gewisse Gleichgültigkeit zeigen die sich auch darin äußeren soll dass diese gelegentlich einfach stehenbleiben und den Spieler ansehen.
Die Kämpfe sollen hauptsächlich daraus bestehen dass der Spieler so lange am Leben bleiben muß bis er Umstände geschaffen hat die den Boss ausschalten oder gefangenhalten, was wiederum deren unzerstörbare Natur betonen soll.

Ich sollte mal Konzeptzeichnungen reinstellen.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Gegner dich ansehen kann der Spieler das aber auch als schlecht programmiert (ähnlich wie bei Destiny) interpretieren


----------



## Ajkula (5. Juli 2015)

Hm, dann lass ich den ein paar Kommentare geben.
Ich denke es ist interessant zu überlegen dem Spieler einen Bossgegner zu geben der richtig Angst macht, so wie das einige von uns damals empfunden haben als sie als Kinder auf Konsolen Supermario gespielt haben.

Es gibt eigentlich nur wenige Figuren in Spielen die was neues an Schrecken hergeben, höchstens wenn sie unerwartet auftauchen.

Was macht den Leuten angst?
Das unbekannte, und noch mehr die Perversion, wenn ich so sagen kann, des Bekannten, etwas das "falsch" aussieht und nicht natürlich ist (siehe UNcanny Valley bei menschenähnlichen Robotern).
Ich denke das macht den Reiz bei Spielen der Silent Hill Reihe aus, aber kann man das verbessern?

Was denkt ihr waren die besten Horrorfiguren aus Spielen die euch bisher begegnet sind?


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2015)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr waren die besten Horrorfiguren aus Spielen die euch bisher begegnet sind?



So ziemlich jede, die überaus stark oder sogar unsterblich war und dich (fair) gejagt hat. Bspw. das Alien aus Isolation, großartige Atmosphäre, vor allem dank dem Sound-Design. 
Oder die Boss-Zombies in Left 4 Dead, da hast du selbst in der Gruppe schiss, wenn du ihre Signature-Sounds hörst. Selbst in Alone in the Dark war dieses düstere Gefühl damals trotz altbackener Grafik schon großartig.
Ähnliches Konzept greift wohl auch das kommende Freitag der 13. auf, da wird man wohl angeblich im Coop von Jason gejagd.
Also für Horrorspiele selbst in der Gruppe ist ein gefährlicher, grauenvoller Gegner sinnvoll, den du gefühlt dauernd im Nacken hast (muss nicht permanent präsent sein, das macht es so spannend).


----------

